# Robert Sorby330H Spiraling System



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Has anyone here ever used this system to spiral and texture your turnings? I bought the tool today and was surprised at the little information on how to operate this tool. Thanks Mitch


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mitch12

You may want to check out the links below... 


http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=8
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/forumdisplay.php?f=22
=======
tool below
http://www.thebestthings.com/newtools/sorby_speciality.htm


============






Mitch12 said:


> Has anyone here ever used this system to spiral and texture your turnings? I bought the tool today and was surprised at the little information on how to operate this tool. Thanks Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bobj3
Thanks Bob. I found that last link but it doesn't tell you anything. I bought this thing with intentions to cut spirals and flutes mostly. They give you four cutters and don't even tell you the name of each. Sorby makes good cutters and chisels but their information sucks. I was going to get their Escoulean chuck for cutting off center but the price is steep and if the info is like this, forget it. What I wanted to say before I started to rant is, Thanks for posting the links for me to see. I appreciate it Bob. Maybe I can do one for you someday? Mitch


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mitch
You'er Welcome 

You may want to check out the links below 

http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/showthread.php?t=49764&highlight=Robert+Sorby330H
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/showthread.php?t=60751&highlight=Robert+Sorby330H
http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/search.php?searchid=2662199


=======



Mitch12 said:


> Bobj3
> Thanks Bob. I found that last link but it doesn't tell you anything. I bought this thing with intentions to cut spirals and flutes mostly. They give you four cutters and don't even tell you the name of each. Sorby makes good cutters and chisels but their information sucks. I was going to get their Escoulean chuck for cutting off center but the price is steep and if the info is like this, forget it. What I wanted to say before I started to rant is, Thanks for posting the links for me to see. I appreciate it Bob. Maybe I can do one for you someday? Mitch


----------

